# Looking for assisted/part livery Bitton/Wick/Siston/Pucklechurch



## Apache1 (17 October 2015)

Not having much luck finding assisted/part livery. Like trying to find a needle in a haystack!!! Any suggestions or know of spaces? Bitton/Wick/Siston/Pucklechurch & surrounding areas.  Must also have all year turn out and would prefer somewhere with a school, indoor or outdoor.


----------



## Apache1 (18 October 2015)

Nothing? Does not have to be part livery but somewhere that will turn out for me in the mornings


----------



## Andalucian (20 October 2015)

Brittons Farm, Beech might have a space.


----------



## Apache1 (21 October 2015)

Andalucian said:



			Brittons Farm, Beech might have a space.
		
Click to expand...

Coming up as a B&B not livery. Place next to it, I think is copperfield and only do DIY


----------



## Andalucian (21 October 2015)

Yes, but drop in and ask, I bet someone would do mornings for you for a small fee?


----------



## miss_c (4 November 2015)

There's a yard in Abson between Wick and Pucklechurch that is advertising assisted DIY.  Will PM you.


----------



## Apache1 (6 November 2015)

miss_c said:



			There's a yard in Abson between Wick and Pucklechurch that is advertising assisted DIY.  Will PM you.
		
Click to expand...

Found somewhere now. A few spaces have suddenly appeared in the area.


----------



## AmieeT (7 November 2015)

Britons farm is definitely a livery yard, one of my friends has just moved his gelding there.


----------

